
ZMOB: A multiprocessor computer with 256 Z80 CPUs. (1981) [pdf] - fanf2
https://www.ijcai.org/Proceedings/81-2/Papers/071.pdf
======
azhenley
Relevant to this is the "ZedRipper: A 16-core Z80 laptop"[0] that was on the
front page yesterday.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21756243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21756243)

~~~
sm4rk0
It's still there.

------
tilt_error
[https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/5080/fast...](https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/5080/fastest-
cp-m-z80-based-computer-ever-built)

~~~
_sbrk
[http://noplabs.com/cpm50/cpm50.html](http://noplabs.com/cpm50/cpm50.html)

